# طريقة صناعة حمض السلفونيك



## valleywaer (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو معرفة طريقة صناعة حمض السلفونيك بالتفصيل والمقادير والطريقة:1: :1:


----------



## لؤي2000 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ستجد ضالتك ان شاء الله على هذاالرابط


----------



## أنور شمس (3 فبراير 2007)

نرجو من السادة الاعضاء اعطائي طريقة عمل السلفوريك اسيد ( الطريقة الصناعية )


----------



## نصرشتا (10 مايو 2007)

يا اخى اتمنى لك التوفيق وان ابحث فى هذا الموضوع وسارسلة لك قريبا


----------



## softchem (10 مايو 2007)

الاخوة والاخوات : طريقة الصنع و الكميات موجودة فى صفحة 3 او 4 من هذا الملتقى
استخدم الية البحث فى المنتدى
شكرا للجميع


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (13 مايو 2007)

ok salam alykm
i am waleed
my project in last year Linear alkyl benzene 
my job is in sulfuric acid production
ok
the first use as raw material after.........to detergent industry

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
الرد يكون من خلال الموضوع فقط
ادارة الملتقى


----------



## كيميائى أهلاوى (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ياريت يا جماعة حد يفيدنى بطريقة مفصلة عن طريقة صناعة حمض السلفونيك ضروورى


----------



## برعم كيميائي (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن لو سمحتو تضعوا طريقة تحضير السلفونيك اسيد ليستفيد الجميع 
انا بعرف انه تفاعل حمض الكبريت مع البنزن بس كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شو بصير عند التفاعل ؟؟؟؟
ممكن تشرحو اكتر لو سمحتو


----------



## عماد النبيه (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا شكر ا شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## عادل الحلبي (10 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية ارجو شرح مفصل عن طريقة تصنيع حامض السلفونيك واماكن بيع معدات الخلط سواء بالقاهرة او دول الخليج ( أخيكم / عادل الحلبي )


----------



## عادل الحلبي (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشيت ورا عمى الأمور اللي بيقول ضالتك فى الرابط ودخلت تهت جوا لا لقيت سلفونيك ولا لقيت صودا كلها اسئلة ناس حيرانة يعينى بتدور زي كمان على الطريقة .. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

الأدب مقدم على العلم ... ابحث وستجد الإجابة على سؤالك في مواضيع القسم .. أستخدم خاصية البحث
الإدارة


----------



## نسيبه احمد (10 أغسطس 2008)

اريد عمل مصنع صابون سائل الرجاء افادتى بالمواد التى تدخل فى الصناعه والتراكيب الكيميائيه للباتشات


----------



## نعيم عيسى (20 أغسطس 2008)

الرجاء اريد معرفة كيفية تحضير حمض السلفونيك


----------



## نعيم عيسى (20 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخوة الموضوع الذي يتعلق بحمض السلفونيك هام جدا بالنسبة لي لانه اساس في تحضير الصابون لاننا لا نستطيع الحصول على هذا المركب بسبب الحصار المفروض علينا منذ عام و نصف


----------



## نعيم عيسى (20 أغسطس 2008)

الرجاء ارسال طريقة موضحة وبسيطة لصناعة حمض السلفونيك لاننا بحاجة ماسة له بسبب الحصار


----------



## نعيم عيسى (21 أغسطس 2008)

اللي عايز طريقة عمل حمض السلفونيك يجرب الاتي و هو اكسدة ثاني اكسيد الكبريت مع برمنجنات البوتاسيوم في محلول حمضي حيحصل على حمض السلفونيك


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يتكون حامض السلفونيك من مادةالكيل بنزين وحامض الكبريتيك او الاوليم كعامل كبرتة وتحويل الالكيل بنزين الغير ذواب في الماء الي ذواب في الماء ويضاف حمض الكبريتيك تركيز98% الي الاكيل بنسبة100ك الكيل الي 165 ك كبريتيك ويستمر التقليب حوالي ساعتان ولا تتعدى درجة الحرارة 45 درج ثم يضاف 1% ماء لترسيب حمض الكبريتيك الهالك


----------



## نعيم عيسى (28 أغسطس 2008)

الواو اللي ضفتها في مشاركتك عملت لبس في الموضوع الرجاء التوضيح هل هي و تحويل وللا لتحويل و شكرا


----------



## محى ابراهيم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء ارسال طريقة موضحة وبسيطة لصناعة حمض السلفونيك لاننا بحاجة ماسة له


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا حبيب قلبى على ارابط


----------



## احمد جواد علي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا لدي خبره كبيره في تصميم وتنفيذ معامل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه المستمره فقد انجزنا في عام 1995 اول معمل للسلفنه في العراق بتنفيذ وتصميم عراقي 100% وهو تابع لشركة السدره لانتاج مواد التنظيف المحدودة ثم انجزنا في عام 1998 وحده للشركة الفضيه. بل طبقنا في عام 2002 لاول مره في المنطقه تصميم وتنفيذ مفاعل falling film reactor في وحدة السلفنه ومعاملنا والحمد لله تنتج حامض السلفونك بمواصفات عالميه ويصدر الى لبنان والاردن وسوريا (شركة المدار) ولكن الان المعامل متوقفه بسبب الضروف الذي يمر بها العراق . اما انتاج المعمل الواحد فهو بحدود 12 طن/يوم على وجبتين عمل ليلا ونهارا. وارفق بهذا الرد اهم المصادر حول الموضوع


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انشاء الله تعالى


----------



## عثمان الراوي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي ما علاقة حامض السلفونيك بحامض الفسفوريك


----------



## حسام النجار (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ عثمان الراوي انت محق في سؤالك لانه ليس هناك علاقه بين الحامضين وااسف علي اجابه السوال بموضوع مختلف وارجو قبولي اعتزاري
ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## دريد اسماعيل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يحظر حامض السلفونك من تفاعل اللينير الكل بنزين وثالث اوكسيد الكبريت.حيث في البدايه يذوب الكبريت الصلب ومن ثم يحرق بواسطة فرن ثم بعد ذلك يمرر على عامل كتالست اللي هو خامس اوكسيد الفانديوم وبعد ان يتحول الى ثالث اوكسيد الكبريت يمرر مع اللينير الكل بنزين في ريكتر(مفاعل ينزل الالكل بنزينفي شرائح دقيقه جدا في هذا المفاعل ويمتزج معه so3 ليكون حامض السلفونك والذي يستخم كمادة فعاله في صناعة المنظفات


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

حد عنده لو رسومات لتجهيز معدات ومصنع لصناعه السلفونيك ارجو التوضيح والبيان لهذا الموضوع بكل كبيره وصغيره لانى مقدم ان شاء الله على انشاء مصنع لصناعه السلفونيك وارجو المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alkacer2020 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجاء المساعدة لشرح صناعة حمض السلفونيك و المواد اللازمة لذلك


----------



## haci farid (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي الكريم عيد سعيد وكل عام انتتم بخير
haci farid*​


----------



## عثمان الراوي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا الرابط الخاص بشرح معمل انتاج حامض السلفونيك بالتفصيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111063.html


----------



## كامل دهشان (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اصدقاء المنتدى اريد اعرف مكان بيع الالكيل بنزين فى مصر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## safa aldin (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## سلمان البديري (14 فبراير 2009)

*العراق بغداد*

السلام عليكم 
نحن بحاجة ماسة لمعمل لانتاج حامض السلفونيك فمن لدية اي معلمومات لمساعدتنا تزويدنا بذلك 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عادل الحلبي (16 فبراير 2009)

ياعم الأمور أنا لم أسئ الأدب لا معك ولا مع أحد 
وعليك مراجعة التعليق الذي كتبتة سابقاً لتعرف 
جيداً وتعى ما كتبت !


----------



## ارهينيوس (16 فبراير 2009)

اخى العزيز الرابط لايعمل ومشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mahmoud198 (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## chemi overseas (4 مايو 2009)

شركة في مصر يبيعوا الكيل بنزين


----------



## حسن بغدادى (4 مايو 2009)

الأخ الفاضل أنا عندي مصنع لانتاج حامض السلفونيك وممكن أمدك بأى معلومات والله الموفق


----------



## حسن بغدادى (4 مايو 2009)

جميع الأخوة المشاركين فى المنتدي يمكننا تبادل المعلومات في مجال انتاج المنظفات وانا عندي استعداد لاعطائكم أي معلومة فى انتاج حامض السلفونيك والصابون السائل


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (7 مايو 2009)

ارجو من الاخ حسن ان يساعدنى حيث انى مقدم ان شا الله على تصنيع السلفونيك فارجو معرفه كل شى من ناحيه المعدات المستخدمه ونسب التركيب لاعطا اعلى تركيز ونقاوه فى السلفونيك وارجو الرد من خلال الملتقى ليعم الخير على الجميع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## marko111 (9 مايو 2009)

أعلانات


----------



## marko111 (9 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم العراقي مستعدون للمساعدة (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## الجعفرى (27 مايو 2009)

سبحان الله الاخ سأل سؤال والبعض رد ب مشكور والبعض عرض المساعدة وما احد جاوب


----------



## حسن المازي (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
السلفونيك عباره عن h2so4&بنزين عطري

بنسبه 1.5>1


----------



## arabman_7 (28 مايو 2009)

تصنيع حامض السلفونيك
المواد الاساسية
الالكيل بنزين و الكبريت بصورتين حامض الكبريتيك المدخن او غاز ثالث اكسيد الكبريت
و هناك طريقتين للسلفنة الطريقة المتصلة
و الطريقة المتقطعة
المتصلة عن طريق كبرتة الالكيل بغاز ثالث اكسيد الكبريت
و من مميزاتها نقاء المنتج و ارتفاع تركيزة
و عيوبها ارتفاع تكلفة خطوط الانتاج
و الطريقة الاخرى المتقطعة تتم بمزج حامض الكبريتيك المدخن
الى الالكيل فى خلاطات صناعة محلية مبطنة من الداخل بالرصاص
او السراميك و يكون تركيز المنتج من 78الى 88
و يميزها رخص خطوط الانتاج و سهولة التصنيع
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## محمد المشاعله (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
صناعة السلفونيك اسيد ليست سهله كما تتوقعون فانا اعمل في شركة السلفوكيماويات الاردنيه منذ 20 عاما ومصنع انتاج السلفونيك ضخم جدا ومراحل التصنيع كالتالي
اولا : تحضير غاز ال so3 بصهر الكبريت الصلب بواسطة البخار عبر مواسير معزوله ( coils) وحرق الكبريت السائل في فرن مغلق لاستخلاص غاز الso3 بوجود الهواء الجاف ثم ادخال الغاز الى مفاعل انوبي ضخم ومفاعلته مع مادة الالكيل بنزين لينتج السلفونيك


----------



## محمد المشاعله (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
ارجو اعلامكم بانني لدي معلومات ضخمه عن صناعة المنظفات الكيماويه المنزليه وطرق تصنيعها وانا في خدمتكم لوجه الله تعالى


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (5 يونيو 2009)

ونحن فى انتظار مشاركتك معانا ليعم الخير على الجميع


----------



## م احلام موسى (6 يونيو 2009)

*[email protected]*



valleywaer قال:


> ارجو معرفة طريقة صناعة حمض السلفونيك بالتفصيل والمقادير والطريقة:1: :1:


,ومعرفة صناعه التكسابون :56:


----------



## م احلام موسى (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو اعطائي المعلومات الكافيه عن تركيبه منظف الافران الكريمي مثل جف


----------



## عبدالال (8 يونيو 2009)

نعيم عيسى مساك الله بالخير


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (8 يونيو 2009)

دخلت تهت جوا لا لقيت سلفونيك


----------



## ابو صالح المصرى (16 أغسطس 2009)

*الحمد لله*

الحمد لله الذى وهب امثالكم مثل تلك المعلومات وانا شاكر لكل من اسهم


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## ابو صالح المصرى (19 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط ممتاز وانا اخدت منة 2 ملف pdf وممتازين وربنا يبارك لمن ساهم


----------



## mohamed loloa (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا على المجهود


----------



## غريب الطباع (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على الموضوع المفيد .......


----------



## لؤلؤه حبيبى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد معرفة طريقة صناعة السلفونيك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## formula13 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ساوافيكم بطريقة صناعتة قريبا انشاء اللة


----------



## chemist101 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن توضيح اكثر على طريقة التصنيع و خصوصا ادوات التفاعل ومدة التفاعل

ارجاء 
اريد ان اعرف طريقة صناعة السلفونيك العادى وليس الغازى


----------



## سمسم80 (2 يناير 2010)

ممكن تتدلني على طريقة تصميم خط الانتاج لحامض السلفونيك وتكلفة خط انتاج بطاقة 3 طن باليوم


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 يناير 2010)

الف شر عل المعلومات القيمة تلك


----------



## faridsci (25 يناير 2010)

كل ماتحناجونه لاحقا ان شاء الله بطرق بسيطة وامنة وفعالة


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

موضوع جداً رائع ومميز


----------



## faridsci (26 يناير 2010)

السلفونيك عبارة عن الكيل بنزين مع حمض كبريتيك مركز 98/ بنسبة 1طن الكيل بنزين الي 1.68طن حمض كبريتيك ويكون التفاعل طارد للحرارة ولابد ان يتم التفاعل لمدة لا تقل عن 14 ساعة


----------



## faridsci (26 يناير 2010)

طريقة تعيين نسبة الكلور والصودا في هيبو كلوريد الصوديوم NaOCL ناخذ1مل من العينة ونضعها في كونيكل ثم نضع عليها 15مل من محلول بوتاسيوم ايوديد10 / KIسيظهر لون بني داكن ونجعل الوسط حامضي بوضع 15مل H2SO4تركيز 5/ ونقوم بالمعايرة مع محلول صوديوم ثيوسلفيت تركيز(282N.) الي ان نحصل علي لون COLORLESS يضرب عدد المليترات التي سحبت من السحاحة في 10 يكون تلك تركيز الكلور مثلا تم تقطير 10مل يكون تركيز الكلور 100ملجم/لتر ولتعيين تركيز الصودا الكاوية ناخذ 1مل من العينة NaOCLونضع عليها عدد مليمترات من الصوديوم ثيوسلفيت 28N.عددالمليمترات يساوي عددالمليمترات الذي حقق التعادل في تعيين الكلور مثلا تم اخذ10مل من السحاحة للحصول علي نقطة التعادل ايضا يتم وضع 10مل من الصوديوم سلفيت مع 1مل من العينة ويكون اللون COLORLESS ثم نضع نقطتين من الفينول ميثالين يتحول اللون الي PINK ويتم التقطير م. HCL(.1N الي الحصول علي لونCOLORLESSEL ,وعند ذلك يتم وضع نقطة من محلول الميثيل اورنج يكون المحلول لونة برتقالي ويتم استكمال المعايرة حتي الحصول علي لون COLORLESS ,ويتم تحديد كم مل من الحامض تة تقطيره ويضرب الناتج في 4 ويكون هو تركيز الصودا مع ملاحظة كل عينة تتم منفصلة عن الاخري


----------



## faridsci (26 يناير 2010)

انتظرو المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## agabeain (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهندس مارد (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
نرجوا الشرح بالتفصيل في كيفية تصنيع حمض السلفونيك واماكن بيع مواد الخلط


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى السيد الشوره (9 أبريل 2010)

*نشكركم*

كنت محتاج المعلومة دى من زمان بوركتم


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للأخ faridsci على هذه المعلومة المتعلقة ب طريقة تعيين نسبة الكلور والصودا في هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم NaOCL اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed habeb (9 أبريل 2010)

يوجد اكثر من طريقه والاحسن ليك عن طريق التجربة الشخصيه انك تجيبه جاهز ده لو عاوز تعمل بيه صابون 
ولو كنت عاوز تتاجر ممكن ارشدك لمكان تجيب منه الخام رخيص وتبيعه بالسعر السوقي
تحياتي / محمد حبيب


----------



## A.SOLIMAN (17 مايو 2010)

ارجو شرح مفصل عن طريقة تصنيع حامض السلفونيك واماكن بيع معدات الخلط


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (21 مايو 2010)

الاستلذ/ محمد حبيب
تحياتي ارجو افادتي عن اماكن بيع حامض السلفونيك بسعر مقبول و لك مني جزيل الشكر 
انا في انتظار ردك


----------



## فارس الهلالى (24 مايو 2010)

مشكورين وتسلمووووووو


----------



## bermand (27 يونيو 2010)

ألأخ الكريم محمد المشاعله السلام عليكم

ارجوا ان كنت باقيا مع المنتدى ان تعطيني رد على الموضوع او رقم هاتف او ايميل احب اتواصل معكم واستفيد من خبراتك

مع التقدير في ألأنتظار


----------



## صابر على ابراهيم (7 يوليو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (22 سبتمبر 2010)

:14:


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفريد . (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamed habeb قال:


> يوجد اكثر من طريقه والاحسن ليك عن طريق التجربة الشخصيه انك تجيبه جاهز ده لو عاوز تعمل بيه صابون
> ولو كنت عاوز تتاجر ممكن ارشدك لمكان تجيب منه الخام رخيص وتبيعه بالسعر السوقي
> تحياتي / محمد حبيب


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احتاج اعرف وين يباع بالمملكة العربية السعودية

وهل من الممكن يا اخ محمد تصديره لمدينة جدة تحديدا

لأني عاوز اتاجر بيه واحتاج معرفة الأسعار تسليم القاهرة والأسعار تسليم جدة

ولكم تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستاذ / فريد 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نحن مصنع سلفونيك و مطهرات
و من الممكن ان نرسل لك عينة سلفونيك و مرفق معها المواصفات و شهادة تحليل و لكن كيف ؟ لا ادري !!!
ارجو من حضرتك البحث عن وسيلة للاتصال !!!
نحن في خدمة المنتدى 
ومن الممكن الدعوة لزيارة مصنعنا في القاهرة - من خلال ادارة المنتدى لراغبي التعرف على كيفية صناعة حامض السلفونيك
و تفضلوا قبول دعوتنا بكل سرور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد الكيميائي قال:


> الأستاذ / فريد
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> نحن مصنع سلفونيك و مطهرات
> و من الممكن ان نرسل لك عينة سلفونيك و مرفق معها المواصفات و شهادة تحليل و لكن كيف ؟ لا ادري !!!
> ...



شكرا أخي محمد على دعوتكم الكريمة ومتقصرون إن شاء الله أما وسيلة الأتصال فيمكنك التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصة وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ......


----------



## سان سان (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ابو هتاف (2 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ياجماعة ياليت لو احد يتفضل علينا بمعلومات اكثر عن طريقة صنع السلفونيك 
واماكن بيع معدات المصنع


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (3 فبراير 2011)

اسلام عليكم اخواني هنالك طريقتان لصناعة السنفونيك وهي طريقه الجافه والسائله اي طريقه تريدون ان اشرح لكم


----------



## هانئ محمد خليفة (3 فبراير 2011)

السائلة


----------



## ابو هتاف (4 فبراير 2011)

شاكراحمدعبيد قال:


> اسلام عليكم اخواني هنالك طريقتان لصناعة السنفونيك وهي طريقه الجافه والسائله اي طريقه تريدون ان اشرح لكم


 
الطريقة الافضل 
وتكاليف تجهيز المصنع 
الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## باحث فى الحياه (19 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتم من فضلكم ارجوكم عايز طريقة عملية وكيفية التعادل لصناعة حمض السلفونيك بالتفصيل


----------



## thaer jbr (19 مارس 2011)

تتلخص مراحل التصنيع في الخطوات الآتية:

حامض الكبريتيك (98.5 %) مع حامض الكبريتيك المدخن بنسبة 1:1.
يوضع الألكيل بنزين بحلة التفاعل ويضاف إليه حامض الكبريتيك تدريجيًا مع التقليب.
ثم يضاف الماء مع التقليب والتبريد حتى 45 درجة مئوية.
يترك التفاعل لمدة 14 ساعة.
يجمع حامض الألكيل بنزين من الطبقة العليا من حلة التفاعل.
يعبأ الناتج في جراكن أو جمادانات.
ويلزم للمشروع المعدات التالية: 
حلة التفاعل من الأستانلس أستيل مزودة بنظام تبريد علي شكل قمع فصل - عدد خزانين من الحديد وتنك معايرة وطلمبة رفع الأستانلس أستيل.

الخامات:
الألكيل بنزين (شركات البتروكيماويات ).
حامض الكبريتيك المركز 98.5 %.
حامض الكبريتيك المدخن.


----------



## tota888 (20 مارس 2011)

ارجو الافادة


----------



## COCl2 (20 مارس 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أفهم [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] الكل يقول ألكيل بنزين ؟؟؟؟؟ ما هو ؟؟؟؟؟ هل يعني فينول اندمج مع كحول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أم هو الفينول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هل تريدون حمض السلفونيك [/FONT]H2SO3[FONT=&quot] أم حمض سلفونات البنزين [/FONT]HC6H5.SO3[FONT=&quot] أم ثنائي حمض سلفونيك البنزين [/FONT]C6H5.(HSO3)[FONT=&quot] أم ولا واحد من هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من كتاب لا أعرف اسمه:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حمض سلفونيك البنزين عندما يسخن البينزين مع حمض الكبريتيك ينتج [/FONT]benzene sulphonic acid[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]C6H5.SO2OH[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
H2SO4 + C6H6 à HC6H5SO4 + H2O 
[FONT=&quot]إذا حمض كبريتيك مدخن استخدم (خصوصا 1:3[/FONT]( [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]benzene disulphonic acids[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]C6H4(SO2OH)2[FONT=&quot] ينتج [/FONT]
2H2SO4 + C6H6 à C6H4(HSO3)2 +2H2O [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طبعا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حمض كبريتيك مدخن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مكون من حمض كبريتيك مركز + حمض كبريتيك لا مائي ([/FONT]SO3[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هذه تجربة مختبر (يعني شخص يعمل تجربة و يسجل) وهنا يحضر حمض احادي سلفونات البنزين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هذه تجربة:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كبرتة البنزين:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في وعاء حديد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]0,5 لتر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع مكثف راجع و قمع إضافة وضع 220غ (120مل) [/FONT]H2SO4*H2O[FONT=&quot] [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] أضيف قطرة قطرة 90 مل بنزين ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]78[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]غ أو 1 مول) خلال فترة 30-60 دقيقة بينما نضيف البنزين حافظ على الحرارة بين 70-75* سي عند الانتهاء ارفع الحرارة ببطئ ل 105-110*سي واحفظه مع التحريك 4 ساعات كل البنزين سيتفاعل [/FONT]
C6H6 + H2SO4 --> HC6H5.SO3 +H2O
[FONT=&quot]مزيج التفاعل يصب في 0,5 لتر ماء مع التحريك ثم يسخن الحل للغليان ويحايد ب [/FONT]CaCO3[FONT=&quot] حتى لا [/FONT]CO2[FONT=&quot] منطلق و [/FONT]PH>5.5[FONT=&quot] الحل يرشح ويغسل مع 200 مل ماء دافئ 30-40*سي [/FONT]
CaCO3 + 2HC6H5.SO3 --> Ca2(C6H5.SO3) + CO2 +H2O
[FONT=&quot]ثم 110 غ بلوري أو 47 غ [/FONT]NaHSO4[FONT=&quot] لا مائي يضاف يتلى ب 18غ [/FONT]NaHCO3[FONT=&quot] ثم يرشح الحل من [/FONT]CaCO3[FONT=&quot] الراسب ويبخر تحت فراغ حتى الملح الصلب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يظهر و يرشح الراسب و يجفف عند [/FONT][FONT=&quot]100-105*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سي [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] المنتج ملح بينزوسلفونات الصوديوم مكتسب [/FONT]sodium benzosulfonate[FONT=&quot] متضمن 7% كبريتات الصوديوم [/FONT]
Ca2(C6H6SO3) + Na2CO3 --> 2NaC6H6SO3 + CaCO3 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الفينول من ملح سلفونات البنزين [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ضع 150غ [/FONT]NaOH[FONT=&quot] و 50 مل ماء في قدر حديد[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] سخن ببطئ باللهب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]290-295*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سي و تجنب الأرغاء الكثير بينما تحرك أضف في أجزاء صغيرة مسحوق ناعم من ملح السلفونات المحضر بالأعلى[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] سرعة الإضافة تعدل بحيث لا تدع الحرارة تهبط تحت 290 سي عند الانتهاء ارفع الحرارة ل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]325*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سي خلال 30 دقيقة و المزيج يحرك عند هذه الحرارة ل 40 دقيقة بينما المزيج حار صبه في صحن حديد [/FONT].[FONT=&quot]عندما يبرد اسحقه و ذوبه في 1 لتر ماء بينما تسخن[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] المحلول يسخن للغليان [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] يحايد ب [/FONT]H2SO4[FONT=&quot] 50% و برشح عند حرارة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]50-70*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سي و بينما المرشح حار أضف [/FONT]HCl[FONT=&quot] مركز حتى [/FONT]pH[FONT=&quot] يكون [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2-3 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الفينول ينتزع 3 مرات بالبنزين (إجماليا 200 مل بنزين مطلوب )[/FONT],[FONT=&quot]الناتج يقطر بالضغط الجوي والجزء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]178-180*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سي يجمع [/FONT].[FONT=&quot]الناتج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]70-75 غ (75-80 من الناتج النظري) يتجمد عند حرارة 38 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سي [/FONT]
NaC6H5.SO3 + NaOH --> Na2SO3 + C6H5.OH [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بالتالي أعتقد: حمض ثنائي سلفونيك البنزين بالتسخين مع قلوي سيعطي حمض السالسيليك بدل الفينول [/FONT]C6H4(OH)2[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
C6H4(HSO3)2 + 2KOH à C6H4(OH)2 + 2KHSO3 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بما أن الكل يذكر الأوليم (حمض كبريتيك مدخن) يعني تريدون عمل حمض ثنائي سلفونيك البنزين [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إذا يسمحون لك بعمل [/FONT]TNT[FONT=&quot] يعني يمكنك الحصول على [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حمض كبريتيك مدخن[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الآن حمض السلفونيك فقط على تحميض [/FONT]Na2SO3[FONT=&quot] بأي حمض مثل الكبريتيك[/FONT]
Na2SO3 + H2SO4 à Na2SO4 + H2SO3[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هنا المشكلة [/FONT]Na2SO4[FONT=&quot] يذوب لذا لا أعرف كيف الفصل لكن غالبا حمض السلفونيك يجب أن يقطر خاصة اذا كانت درجة الغليان أقل من 150 سي (هكذا تحصل على حمض سلفونيك)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] أعتقد يمكن تفادي التقطير بالكامل باستخدام سلفونات الكاليسيوم بدل سلفونات الصوديوم لأنه بالتحميض ستترسب كبريتات الكاليسيوم عديمة الذوبان بالتالي فقط ترشيح و أخصل على الحمض [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الآن من بما أن الكل يذكر الأوليم بالتالي نحتاج تحضير [/FONT]SO3[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حرق الكبريت سيعطي [/FONT]SO2[FONT=&quot] حيث عندما يؤكسد الكبريت سيعطي لهب بلون أزرق (حرق عادي على سطح حديد)[/FONT]
S + O2 à SO2[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الآن أكسدة [/FONT]SO2[FONT=&quot] الى [/FONT]SO3[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] هنا المشكلة :[/FONT]
SO2[FONT=&quot] مع هواء جاف يمرر في أنبوب يحوي [/FONT]V2O5[FONT=&quot] مسخن[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الكل يقول محفز أكسيد الفانديوم [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] من اين أحصل على أكسيد الفانديوم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قرأت مرة أكسيد الحديد يعمل لكن الناتج سيء و أتقد حرارةالتسخين يجب أن تكون اعلى [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ربما أكسيد المنجنيز [/FONT]MnO2[FONT=&quot] يعمل أو متأكد [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] لكن من أين أحصل عليه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وربما أكسيد النحاس يعمل أيضا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أعتقد هنا بتسخين اكسيد الفانديوم فان الرابطة بين الاكسيد و ذرة الفانديوم تضعف وعندما يمر [/FONT]SO2[FONT=&quot] عليه سيعطي [/FONT]SO3[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
SO2 + O à SO3[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الآن بامرار الهواءالجاف (يحوي أكسجين) و بما أن الحرارة عالية سيتأكسد الفانديوم ثانية ثم يفصل الأكسيد ثانية الخ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني وظيفة الفانديوم فقط تحويل الاكسجين [/FONT]O2[FONT=&quot] الغير تفاعلي الى الاكسيد [/FONT]O[FONT=&quot] التفاعلي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن الحرارة بهذه الطرق ستكون عالية جدا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هناك طريقة كانت تستعمل صناعيا يابقا قبل استخدام اكسيد الفانديوم و لا تحتاج حرارة عالية جدا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]استخدام غاز [/FONT]NO2[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مثلا حاوية تحوي [/FONT]NO2 [FONT=&quot] تسخن ربما الى 300 سي (بوتوجاز يكفي) و ربما 300 عالية لأن [/FONT]NO2[FONT=&quot] يفصل أكسيدة عند 150 سي [/FONT] NO2 à NO + O [FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]NO2[FONT=&quot] لون أحمر أما [/FONT]NO[FONT=&quot] شفاف)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بمرور [/FONT]SO2[FONT=&quot] سيتفاعل معه الاكسيد ليعطي [/FONT]SO3[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بمرور الهواء (يحوي [/FONT]O2[FONT=&quot]) سيحدث [/FONT]NO + O à NO2[FONT=&quot] يعني العملية مستمرة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أعتقد هذه الطريقة تركت لأن [/FONT]NO2[FONT=&quot] غاز أما [/FONT]V2O5[FONT=&quot] صلب بالتالي التعامل معه أسهل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أخطط عملها مرة عندي كمصنع صغير ل [/FONT]SO3[FONT=&quot] يكفي تجاربي لكني لا أملك مالا هذه الايام [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]غاز [/FONT]NO2[FONT=&quot] من حمض النتريك و مثلا سكر أو نشاء الخ مع تسخين سيحرر [/FONT]NO2[FONT=&quot] الغاز الاحمر[/FONT]
SO3[FONT=&quot] يمكن أن يكثف ربما 17 سي و سيكون صلب و ليس غاز عند هذه الحرارة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أخ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! كتبت جريدة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أرجو أن لا أكون ضيعت وقتي في هذا ويكون كل هذا الكلام غير مفيد [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن ما يحيرني ما هذا ألكيل بنزين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## محمود عمر200 (26 أبريل 2011)

اريد طريقة عمل السلفونك بالتفصيل لو سمحتم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kmahmoud (31 مايو 2011)

برجاء شرح طريقه تصبيع التكسابون


----------



## علاء5 (12 يونيو 2011)

والله عيب عيب عيب كتبوا طريقة تصنيع حمض السلفونيك اذا ما بتعرفوها انا بعرفها


----------



## محمود حسبو (20 يونيو 2011)

لؤي2000 قال:


> ستجد ضالتك ان شاء الله على هذاالرابط


 شكر خاص وجزاكم االله خيرا
:1:


----------



## محمود حسبو (20 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقكم لما فيه خيرا


----------



## ahmed.taabo (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووور أخي أحمد


----------



## قاسم يحيى (20 أغسطس 2011)

احمد جواد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا لدي خبره كبيره في تصميم وتنفيذ معامل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه المستمره فقد انجزنا في عام 1995 اول معمل للسلفنه في العراق بتنفيذ وتصميم عراقي 100% وهو تابع لشركة السدره لانتاج مواد التنظيف المحدودة ثم انجزنا في عام 1998 وحده للشركة الفضيه. بل طبقنا في عام 2002 لاول مره في المنطقه تصميم وتنفيذ مفاعل falling film reactor في وحدة السلفنه ومعاملنا والحمد لله تنتج حامض السلفونك بمواصفات عالميه ويصدر الى لبنان والاردن وسوريا (شركة المدار) ولكن الان المعامل متوقفه بسبب الضروف الذي يمر بها العراق . اما انتاج المعمل الواحد فهو بحدود 12 طن/يوم على وجبتين عمل ليلا ونهارا. وارفق بهذا الرد اهم المصادر حول الموضوع


 



كم يكلف مثل هذا المعمل بالدولار و كذلك هال في الامكان عمل معمل بانتاج 2 طن باليوم و كم الكلفة ؟ مع التقدير


----------



## فنى طيران (13 نوفمبر 2011)

انا محتاج اعرف هل من الممكن تخفيف السلفونيك وباى ماده يتم التخخفيف بالماء ؟؟؟
فى محل عندنا بيبيع السلفونيك 63 ل ب 480 وفى شارع الجيش الى مفروض انه بالجمله 580
فكيف اريد المساعده من اهل الخبره


----------



## ابن اسلامي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

فنى طيران قال:


> انا محتاج اعرف هل من الممكن تخفيف السلفونيك وباى ماده يتم التخخفيف بالماء ؟؟؟
> فى محل عندنا بيبيع السلفونيك 63 ل ب 480 وفى شارع الجيش الى مفروض انه بالجمله 580
> فكيف اريد المساعده من اهل الخبره




أخي الكريم من المعروف علميا أن حمض السلفونيك يذوب في الماء لذلك يمكن تخفيفه إلى أي تركيز تتخيله

و يمكن معرفة تركيزه بقياس نسبة المادة الفعالة عن طريق التحاليل المعملية و ذلك لمعرفة هل تم تخفيفه أم لا

و وفقك الله​


----------



## ابن اسلامي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم بجهد و معلومة في هذا الموضوع المهم فعلا في عالم الصناعة الحديثة


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharifalasali (18 نوفمبر 2011)

أريد المساعدة من سيادتكم فى مخطط وحدة إنتاج حامض السلفونيك الطريقة العادية المتقطعة وليست الغازية بالتفصيل مع صور المعدات وكيف الربط بينهم وكيف يتم تبريد لخلاط السلفنة ومن يقوم بتصنيع المعدات سوف اكون شاكر لك كل الشكر


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## نازع الود (1 يناير 2012)

*مشكور ياخوان والله يجزاكم خير ,,, ابحث على شريك بالخبرة *

*في إنشاء مصنع لإنتاج حامض السلفونيك .. علماً بأني مهندس صناعي متواجد بالسعودية*

*والله الموفق ,,,*


----------



## hany hady (3 يناير 2012)

فنى طيران قال:


> انا محتاج اعرف هل من الممكن تخفيف السلفونيك وباى ماده يتم التخخفيف بالماء ؟؟؟
> فى محل عندنا بيبيع السلفونيك 63 ل ب 480 وفى شارع الجيش الى مفروض انه بالجمله 580
> فكيف اريد المساعده من اهل الخبره



السلفونك الغامق ثمنة 480 جنية والفاتح 490 جنيةاما 580 جنية دى جديدة على ماسمعتش السعر دة ​


----------



## arabman_7 (7 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم

موضوع جيد و اصبح تطبيقه سهل

ادرج هنا بعض الصور للايضاح*


----------



## ahmed abo forn (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى arabman_7 
ارجو من سيادتك التكرم بمزيد من المعرفة حيث انى مقبل على انشاء مصنع للسلفونيك


----------



## ghost-egypt (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير اخوانى على المجهود 
اريد المقادير الخاصة بانتاج السلفونيك باستخدام حمض الكبريتيك المركز 98%


----------



## Abu Laith (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمه والقديره يا رب تزودونا بكل جديد بس عندي سأل لو حابين نصنع ما يسمى بالretarder surface concrete ممكن المكونات والنسبة 


وشكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدابراهيم لاشين (23 أبريل 2012)

ارجومن الاعضاء معرفة صناعة عمل لسليفونيك والرد فى اقرب وقت


----------



## Muhamed Elgazzar (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااا لك ! !


----------



## idriss aslouj (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يا اخي تمدنا بتصميم وتنفيذ معمل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## idriss aslouj (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم...
ارجو منكم المساعدة في ايجاد تصميم وتنفيذ معمل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه...


----------



## idriss aslouj (17 يناير 2013)

يا اخوة يا كرام اجابة لو سمحتو


----------



## idriss aslouj (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم...
ارجو منكم المساعدة في ايجاد تصميم وتنفيذ معمل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه...


----------



## idriss aslouj (17 يناير 2013)

حسن بغدادى قال:


> الأخ الفاضل أنا عندي مصنع لانتاج حامض السلفونيك وممكن أمدك بأى معلومات والله الموفق


السلام عليكم...
ارجو منكم المساعدة في ايجاد تصميم وتنفيذ معامل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه...


----------



## idriss aslouj (17 يناير 2013)

arabman_7 قال:


> تصنيع حامض السلفونيك
> المواد الاساسية
> الالكيل بنزين و الكبريت بصورتين حامض الكبريتيك المدخن او غاز ثالث اكسيد الكبريت
> و هناك طريقتين للسلفنة الطريقة المتصلة
> ...


السلام عليكم...
ارجو منكم المساعدة في ايجاد تصميم وتنفيذ معامل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه...


----------



## idriss aslouj (17 يناير 2013)

حسن بغدادى قال:


> الأخ الفاضل أنا عندي مصنع لانتاج حامض السلفونيك وممكن أمدك بأى معلومات والله الموفق


*السلام عليكم
ممكن يا اخي تمدنا بتصميم وتنفيذ معمل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه..جزاك الله خيرا*​​


----------



## idriss aslouj (18 يناير 2013)

احمد جواد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا لدي خبره كبيره في تصميم وتنفيذ معامل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه المستمره فقد انجزنا في عام 1995 اول معمل للسلفنه في العراق بتنفيذ وتصميم عراقي 100% وهو تابع لشركة السدره لانتاج مواد التنظيف المحدودة ثم انجزنا في عام 1998 وحده للشركة الفضيه. بل طبقنا في عام 2002 لاول مره في المنطقه تصميم وتنفيذ مفاعل falling film reactor في وحدة السلفنه ومعاملنا والحمد لله تنتج حامض السلفونك بمواصفات عالميه ويصدر الى لبنان والاردن وسوريا (شركة المدار) ولكن الان المعامل متوقفه بسبب الضروف الذي يمر بها العراق . اما انتاج المعمل الواحد فهو بحدود 12 طن/يوم على وجبتين عمل ليلا ونهارا. وارفق بهذا الرد اهم المصادر حول الموضوع


السلام عليكم
ممكن يا اخي تمدنا بتصميم معمل حامض السلفونك بالطريقه الغازيه..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemnoor (18 يناير 2013)

العملية بختصار هي تفاعل ألكيل أريل البنزن مع غاز ثلاثي أوكسيد الكبريت أو مع حمض الكبيريت المدخن حيث تدخل زمرة السلفونيك على الحلقة العطرية
بالنسبة للتفاعل مع الغاز فإنه يتم من خلال برج امتصاص 
بالنسبة للتفاعل مع حمض الكبريت المدخن الأوليوم فإن يتم في وعاء مناسب مع التحريك الجيد والتسخين ثم فصل طبقة الحمض بالترقيد او التثفيل


----------



## ارهينيوس (17 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخى الكريم الله*​* يعطيك العافية


----------



## tark tark (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم اريد اعرف كيفية تحضير حمض السلفونيك اسيد 
واكون شاكرا لكم اخواني


----------



## احمد علي اح (23 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن طريقة تحضير حامض السلفونيك


----------



## احمد علي اح (23 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ممكن في صناعة حامض السلفونيك استبدل الكيل بنزين بالبنزين وماهواسم الكيل بنزين التجاري واكون شاكرا


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (20 نوفمبر 2015)

سبحان الله


----------

